# Would love Oppinions-Critique



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi everyone !
I'd really appreciate some oppinions on this mockup

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/7/theodorkruegermusic.htm

( first song on the list, called EVEN .Right click on MP3 to download)

Please point out all the bad and mediocre stuff you hear, anything you feel is wrong 

Thank you

Libraries used : 

Roland - Orhestral Percussion Vol.1
Roland - Orchestral Family Vol.1 Strings 
Roland - Roland Winds Vl.1
And some freeware soundfont stuff.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2004)

Based on your list I was rather surprisingly pleased with the sound of this! Good work Theo - and btw, welcome to V.I. Control!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you Frederick for the comments and the welcoming. 
I arrived at the forum just a couple of minutes ago  This place looks great


----------



## CJ (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey welcome Theo to V.I. - you've got some really good midi-mockup chops! Nice stuff - congrats!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you CJ ! I already feel welcome here and that's great . Looking forward to listening to everyones work in V.I


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 9, 2004)

Excellent mock up. And I am listening to it on low fi. I was surprised to see the libraries you were using. Great job. Nice dynamics!


----------



## Niah (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, if you can do this with that libraries I can't wait to hear what you're capable of with some really powerfull ones like gold orchestra or VSL...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 10, 2004)

Thank you guys for your comments! I was very suprised to see no one posted any negative ones -> The usual compositional insecurities :wink: 

The Roland libraries -even though very old- are quite good actually and have their own personal warm sound ( not worth buying today though ).
Most of the samples are noisy , some with clicks , stretched on 4-5 keys etc, but i guess it all adds up to the "analogue" sound :lol: 

I really can't wait to get one of those big libraries. Youth allowance after Youth allowance, the cash is gathering . Soon


----------



## adamfrechette (Oct 10, 2004)

Theodor

Awesome work, I am very impressed. Man if you get VSL you will be THE man. I would say your style is similar to JW himself.

Great work.


----------



## Thomas Regin (Oct 10, 2004)

Whoa! This is amazingly well done !!

This would do well in an Adventure game like Monkey Island or something similar! Really, really cool! 

Great job !

/thomas regin.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice ideas. I can see your modes of expression are broad. Are you a piano player ? (I would think so)
My favorite is your first piece and I have to agree that it sounds much better than what one would expect from the listed libraries. It is also better mixed than the other demos on your page.
I didn't care so much about the production of the electronic pieces...

Great job. Keep it up!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Patrick !
I am a keyboard player , but i use the piano roll to make all my tracks .
The electronic pieces are just recorded straight from the Roland Jv-1080 -> Production sucks


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 12, 2004)

This is really inspiring stuff! The modulation on 0:28 works great! As well as the rhythmical modulation around 0:40. It sounds really natural.


----------

